# Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S ? bang for the buck (AWW 50)



## Afka

*Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*








(stock picture)

*Specifications*

*Name*: Vostok Amphibian SE 420545S
*Movement*: automatic Vostok 2431, 32 jewels, 19.800 bph, 31h power reserve
*Time display*: 24 hour (12 on top), minute, sweep seconds
*Date*: date at 3
*Case*: all stainless steel with screw on back
*Size*: 39 mm diameter without crown, 43 mm with crown, 46 mm lug to lug
*Height*: 15 mm
*Face*: matt black dial with white hour numbers and markers
*Text on dial*: [Vostok logo] - Антимагнитные - 32 Камней - Автоподзавод - 200M [Vostok - Antimagnetic - 32 jewels - Automatic - 200M]
*Text on back*: Чистопольский Часовой Завод - Амфибия - Специальная Серия [Chistopol Watch Factory - Amphibian - Special Edition]
*Hands and markers*: luminous nickel hands and hour indexes
*Water-resistance*: 20 ATM (200 m) water protected
*Crown*: signed main crown at 3
*Crystal*: domed acrylic crystal
*Lug*: 18 mm
*Bracelet*: silicon strap with clasp

*Foreword
*
When I first saw this Amphibian mentioned in WUS - 24h automatic antimagnetic diver watch for USD 110 !!! - it was clear to me that I have to buy one. Buying an Amphibian SE is straightforward - go to Vostok dealer Meranom online shop and get it.

Let me explain, that Amphibian SE means Special Edition, watches exclusively designed and ordered by Meranom and you can get them *only* in Meranom store. The differences between ordinary Amphibian and Amphibian SE is nicely summarized by ben_m.


ben_m said:


> SE stands for special edition, a range of models commissioned by meranom. The stainless steel bezels, cleaner dials (some without date window), reinterpretation of the old paddle style hands, and scuba dude case-back, and better choice of straps are what makes them different.


I paid in August 27, watch was delivered in local post office September 12. Two weeks lead time is good for registered Russian post.

*Comments
*
Today, September 16, I'm still wearing this watch, and that is meaning a lot.

Case
This watch is offered by Meranom in two versions - with case 420 (SE 420545S) and case 670 (SE 670545S).

Case 420 is standard Amphibian case. The lug to lug distance is 46 mm and 420 is more suitable for smaller wrists. That's why I ordered for myself a 420 model and I'm very satisfied. The case is smaller and almost all you can see are dial and bezel. To be honest, all Amphibian cases are quite simple with basic treatment and there is nothing special to expose (it is a 100 EUR watch, remember).

Other case, model 670, is initiated by Meranom and especially in Russian watch forum many people were interested in this reincarnated octahedron case.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-670se-vs-470-comparison-3543842.html


> The 670 case shows unmistakable styling cues from the Soviet-era 470 case, the most obvious being the 8-sided case. It is not a direct copy; this version is slightly larger, and has 20mm lug spacing.


For me 670 case has too large lugs which makes the watch a little bit disharmonious.

One advantage of 670 for many people is that it has 20mm lugs, 420 has only 18mm.

All Amphibian cases are diver cases and in some sense similar to vintage compressor watch cases.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amfibia 


> The Amphibia is the embodiment of possibly the most simple concept for creating a watertight case. The basic principle is to use the outside pressure to create the seal needed to prevent water from entering the case. The further the case sinks, the higher the outside pressure, the higher pressure is exerted on the case, creating a dynamically tighter seal. This is opposed to the idea where you create a case that creates the pressure to withstand 20 ATM of pressure no matter what pressure it experiences (1 ATM at sealevel, for instance).


Amphibian is not a big watch, diameter 39 mm, but surprisingly thick. See below a picture.

The watch is antimagnetic. Under case back is installed antimagnetic shield.

Dial and bezel. 
The dial is not a piece of art or something special. But the combination of matt black dial and (not so nice for me) Amphibian hands is very efficient. Legibility is absolute top class. Eighter day or night, you always know what time is it.
Date window is at 3. Setting the date and hand winding - the watch is automatic, but you can also hand wind it - is a little bit clumsy, as it always is with Vostoks. To set a date you have to move hour hand back and forth between 12 and 10 (actually 24 and 20 J )

Screw down crown isn't a standard Amphibian, but special signed stainless steel crown.

In Russian forum forum.watch.ru I read that one typical flaw with this watch is misaligned hands. My is OK.

Stainless steel Meranom bezel with anodized aluminium insert looks surprisingly good! I don't know why, but especially many Vostok bezels are not my taste (to be honest they are looking terrific). 
Black silicon strap is good for wrists 175 - 225 mm. Of course you can order other straps, leather or stainless steel.

*Afterword
*
My first thought was, that that this extraordinary Vostok Amphibian is todays 24h watch with best price-performance ratio. And that's true. I would say that everything in this watch is an extraordinary example of efficiency. This is typical for traditional Russian watch industry, where main requirements for a watch were utility, reliability, maintainability, cost efficiency.

There is only one reason I can imagine for a 24h watch collector to NOT buy this watch - "this watch is too cheap for me".

*Interview
*
Mr. Dmitry Buyalov, co-owner of Meranom, was so nice and answered to my questions.

_- How you would describe a difference between standard and SE Amphibian_
_watches?_

The differences are:
Better dial with luminous numerals, better hands, bezels made of stainless steel, crown made of machined stainless steel. Better bracelet and straps.

_- I suppose, that this 24h diver watch is your idea (BTW. You can't find __24h divers at any other watch manufacturer!). Maybe you can comment this._

I like Amphibian design and my idea was to keep all the technical details and add extra feature like 24H display.
I know that normally 24H watch is considered like the cosmonaut ones, but I thought of Polar explorers.
I suppose that robust Amphibia with 24H display fit them perfect.

_- Are you satisfied with first responses and commercial results?_

Frankly speaking I was surprised that there was such interest for this watch, although I think it's too early to count we sold not much.

_- Can you comment, how many 420545 and 670545 you plan to produce?_

They are still in production. It is around 100 pcs. per case.
There will be few dozen more in stock in next weeks.

_- Are any 24h successors in plan?_

Definitely.













































Plus some pictures from Meranom/Vostok


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

So the dial is matt and not glossy like the standard 12 hours 333 dial?

That's interesting to know, but to be honest I think the Albatros case look better for this watch.


----------



## gradient

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Thank you for the glimpse - now I'm even more anxious to receive mine. It looks fantastic!!

Mine shipped on Aug 31st but tracking today shows that it still hasn't left Russia... 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Afka

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



cuthbert said:


> So the dial is matt and not glossy like the standard 12 hours 333 dial?
> 
> That's interesting to know, but to be honest I think the Albatros case look better for this watch.


Albatros is of course 670 case. Very good and recommended reading is thread initiated by *cuthbert*: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/vostok-amphibia-se-670333s-return-albatross-3522266.html


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Yes, BTW that particular watch has an impressive accuracy, about +-1sec/day, it has become my favourite Vostok because of that and because of the excellent case shape, I find it very comfortable to wear.

One of the thing I don't like is the gloss finish of the dial, if the 24h is matt I might get one of those as well, perhaps I should also ask Favinov if he can lume the dial, in mine the dots and hands are stronger than the digits.


----------



## Scooter99

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Amazing in depth review of the SE. I have a normal amphibian, but this piece has me wanting another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jester0723

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

My 420 just got delivered on Friday - it's actually a really neat piece. I had no idea they were producing so few of them - lots of cool details in your post. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jester0723

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



gradient said:


> Thank you for the glimpse - now I'm even more anxious to receive mine. It looks fantastic!!
> 
> Mine shipped on Aug 31st but tracking today shows that it still hasn't left Russia...
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Mine shipped 8/31 and got delivered to Boston on Friday (left Russia after about 2 weeks and took a few business days to get through customs in New York and up to Boston). Hopefully yours will be here soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Waited too long to decide to buy one; sold out. Ah well.


----------



## TOPAZ

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

I got my Vostok Amphibian 420454S yesterday from the customer service.
And I love it to have it on the wrist. Because it is a little bit unspectacular.

cheers Michael

:roll:


----------



## gradient

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Mine arrived today!!

It's fantastic overall, though I was disappointed to find the hands are misaligned enough to be quite obvious to the eye.

I don't mind the silicone strap but it's a bit too big for my wrist so I threw it on a plain black nato which is clean look for this watch.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

I have the 670 case version, prefered a slightly larger case and 20mm lugs over the 18mm of the 420, and i agree it's a great watch for the money.
I do hope they expand the range.

Chris


----------



## williemays

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Snagged one! b-)


----------



## AndersM

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Got mail from Meranom today (in russian) that the 670 version is back in stock. Ordered immediatly. Now waiting inpatiently!


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Congrats Anders, you won't be disappointed when it eventually arrives  i'm really liking the 670 case, looking forward to more being introduced soon.

Chris


----------



## herdingwetcats

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Sadly, both Bostok 24 hour watches out of stock now; does anyone have any clue on when they'll be back? Thanks!


----------



## maki57

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



herdingwetcats said:


> Sadly, both Bostok 24 hour watches out of stock now; does anyone have any clue on when they'll be back? Thanks!


I would like to know when as well, hopefully if ever or if another good 24hr alternative pops up.


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

While it may look a little like a Gsar, and i agree the SE is a great value piece and worth every penny, the quality on the Gsar is certainly vastly superior as it's price tag would suggest. 
Value on the Gsar i guess is subjective.

Chris


----------



## elsoldemayo

A slightly modified version is available. Different hands and a white lumed dial version.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/


----------



## gradient

elsoldemayo said:


> A slightly modified version is available. Different hands and a white lumed dial version.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/


Ah crap... ordered.


----------



## ned-ludd

gradient said:


> Ah crap... ordered.


_Sigh._ Same here.

(White lumed face because it has no date window that would never be set to the correct day anyway.)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Happy to be an 'enabler'


----------



## peagreen

elsoldemayo said:


> A slightly modified version is available. Different hands and a white lumed dial version.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/


If they had one with noon at the top ....


----------



## gradient

ned-ludd said:


> _Sigh._ Same here.
> 
> (White lumed face because it has no date window that would never be set to the correct day anyway.)


White lumped face for me, too. Something I don't have in a 24hr model, hard to resist!


----------



## JAEGER003

peagreen said:


> If they had one with noon at the top ....


Right? It's not like there aren't other Russian autos out there with noon top, just not the Vostoks.

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frum

Could not resist the SE 420B05 even with its date window. My 2nd Amphibian. On its way from meranom


----------



## elsoldemayo

Just arrived and apart from the cheap feeling nato, it's fantastic!


----------



## williemays

elsoldemayo said:


> A slightly modified version is available. Different hands and a white lumed dial version.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/


I'm late to this and can't find the white dail version at Meranom's site, but an updated black dial is there now, the 420B05. The caseback is new, and appears to be related to polar exploration as described in the interview in the original post above. Would someone translate the text?


----------



## williemays

m_may said:


> Would someone translate the text?


I am guessing at this: "Antarctic Station Vostok 1957 Special Edition"

More info: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_Station


----------



## elsoldemayo

m_may said:


> I'm late to this and can't find the white dail version at Meranom's site, but an updated black dial is there now, the 420B05. The caseback is new, and appears to be related to polar exploration as described in the interview in the original post above. Would someone translate the text?


White dial version is here and you can request a notification if/when it's available again.


----------



## John_Frum

Question about the antimagnetic shielding. I have seen photos of a shield insert in the caseback. Would the dial also be shielded? Or made of such material?


----------



## TOPAZ

elsoldemayo said:


> White dial version is here and you can request a notification if/when it's available again.


Does anyone have any idea how high the chance is that this version of the 420 will be sold again?

All the best,
Michael
b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

TOPAZ said:


> Does anyone have any idea how high the chance is that this version of the 420 will be sold again?
> 
> All the best,
> Michael
> b-)


No idea, but Dmitry from Meranom (which is his username on here) is active on the Russian forum so you could always PM him to ask.


----------



## gradient

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

So... Funny story. I got to work this morning and realized that somehow, horrors, I forgot to put on a watch! No idea how it happened - it's been years since I went an entire day with a bare wrist.

Anyway, I made it through the day (barely) and got home to find this beauty waiting for me! It's like the universe intended me to truly appreciate it.

Really digging it on this cheap leather strap I had in the drawer.


----------



## gradient

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Lume shot!


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Here with the bezel from D.Persidsky (eBay pers184), for me a big improvement: 38mm, flush with the case down, flush with the crystal up...
The fully brushed bracelet was the one sold by Meranom a couple years ago, only for 420 cases.


----------



## linuxs

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

full lume, sin is not very persistent and the hands get confused with the dial









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



linuxs said:


> full lume, sin is not very persistent and the hands get confused with the dial


My close-up vision disappeared with my fifties... One reason I didn't want the version with a date. So I took the white one, the cream colour being ok for the custom bezel, too.
In practice, summer sun or dusk, I find it quite legible... for a 24h, that is 

Beside, the whole debate about various lumes doesn't bother me: if I wanted real legibility at 05:00, new moon in a sub entering a tunnel, I'd get a tritium capsules watch. Or grab my phone...


----------



## luxury554

this is a nice edition of watch


----------



## williemays

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

I'm excited about receiving the new Vostok Station Antarctica 1957 caseback from Meranom for my 2016 Amphibian SE 420454S.



















Ordered from here, but out of stock unfortunately: https://meranom.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=46_109&product_id=1789


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



m_may said:


> I'm excited about receiving the new Vostok Station Antarctica 1957 caseback from Meranom for my 2016 Amphibian SE 420454S.
> 
> Ordered from here, but out of stock unfortunately: https://meranom.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=46_109&product_id=1789


Good thinking! I would have taken it for my son's 24h - same as yours. Well, he did get a Gagarin back!

It could well be discontinued, and you benefitted from last stock. I guess it's better that way: too many specials culls the specials.

Now, I wouldn't mind such a minted dial...


----------



## williemays

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



PanKorop said:


> Good thinking! I would have taken it for my son's 24h - same as yours. Well, he did get a Gagarin back!
> 
> It could well be discontinued, and you benefitted from last stock. I guess it's better that way: too many specials culls the specials.
> 
> Now, I wouldn't mind such a minted dial...


I'm guessing they will have more eventually. Send an email to [email protected] to let them know that you're interested.


----------



## dannyking

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



m_may said:


> I'm excited about receiving the new Vostok Station Antarctica 1957 caseback from Meranom for my 2016 Amphibian SE 420454S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered from here, but out of stock unfortunately: https://meranom.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=46_109&product_id=1789


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Great back! The Antarctic research station it commemorates was named Vostok, too!


----------



## kingkong21

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

looks cool, congrats ! b-)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Both black and white dial currently in stock at Meranom for anyone still seeking one of these.


----------



## Ftumch

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Is there a substantial difference between this and the komandirskie?

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650541.html


----------



## gradient

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



Ftumch said:


> Is there a substantial difference between this and the komandirskie?
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650541.html


With the difference in case size/shape they wear very differently. I have both and since I replaced the bracelet (with a cheap solid link oyster) find myself mostly grabbing for the komandirskie... I like the more substantial size and feel.


----------



## okican

elsoldemayo said:


> Just arrived and apart from the cheap feeling nato, it's fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 13273865


Hello,

Can the movement inside the watch (2431) be hand-wounded or completely depends on the rotor?


----------



## elsoldemayo

okican said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can the movement inside the watch (2431) be hand-wounded or completely depends on the rotor?


All Vostok automatic movements can be hand-wound. I believe the recommended use is to wind initially and allow the rotor keep it wound. If you do buy one, be prepared for the Vostok 'wobbly' crown. It's unusual if you're not used to it but it's a great piece of design.


----------



## okican

elsoldemayo said:


> All Vostok automatic movements can be hand-wound. I believe the recommended use is to wind initially and allow the rotor keep it wound. If you do buy one, be prepared for the Vostok 'wobbly' crown. It's unusual if you're not used to it but it's a great piece of design.


Thanks for the information, sir. Actually I grabbed the last Amphibian SE (white dial, same as you have) from meranom and waiting for it 

I was going to buy Komandirskie 24Hr yet a friend of mine from Turkish watch forum (TSF) suggested Amphibian SE as it has s better build quality i.e. finishes, clean dials. Thanks for the info, again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okican

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Just received. Overall build quality is better than my expectations apart from the weird loose crown. I would thought the watch has a problem if I didn't ask here. The strap is not a nato type, it is silicon and feels very comfy. The weight very well balanced, not a heavy watch which I am fan of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

this is out of stock and in my wait list. Might get both black and light colors


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my SE with white date and silver seconds hand


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Here's my SE with white date and silver seconds hand
> 
> View attachment 13714427


Ain't you hooked, man :-d


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Ain't you hooked, man :-d


Pretty much! Based on my limited experience I'm impressed. Great value.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Pretty much! Based on my limited experience I'm impressed. Great value.


You might want to try one of these add-on bezels (which make more sense with a 24h hand)










Uh-oh. We just got you hooked on Amphibias, and here I am already pushing you into mods...


----------



## imbamember

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Great looking piece!


----------



## PanKorop

peagreen said:


> If they had one with noon at the top ....


This is left to d.i.y. as I did with help from Pers184, and a replacement dial:


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> You might want to try one of these add-on bezels (which make more sense with a 24h hand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. We just got you hooked on Amphibias, and here I am already pushing you into mods...


I prefer the simple to read minutes on the bezel as I use it often for timing things. 
Went through the same obsession with Gshocks, including modding. This is the next chapter in the journey.


----------



## Cryslay33

i want a Vostok Amphibian 420454S:----(


----------



## stiffler009

My 420 just got through on tuesday, it's actually an amazing and stunning piece. had no idea they were producing so few of them - lots of cool details in your post. Thanks!


----------



## okican

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*

Is there any producer that manufactures sapphire glass for 420 Case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



okican said:


> Is there any producer that manufactures sapphire glass for 420 Case?


There must be, for the price of the whole watch, but seriously: why bother? Why wish to automatically sacrifice its watertightness, i.e. part of an essential feature with the wobbly crown, and the true "compressor" back?

The thick, curved acrylic is part of the waterproofing, low-tech but creative and effective. Such also worked with the original R* Submariner (before it became an bling brand) and Tudors, Zenith, and Ω Speedies when they still were tool watches, btw... Some top notch German dress watches still rely on acrylic.

Get yourself a $3 tube of PolyWatch (or smokers' toothpaste) and shine your authentic crystal when it gets scratched. Change it for a dime if too badly so.


----------



## okican

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



PanKorop said:


> There must be, for the price of the whole watch, but seriously: why bother? Why wish to automatically sacrifice its watertightness, i.e. part of an essential feature with the wobbly crown, and the true "compressor" back?
> 
> The thick, curved acrylic is part of the waterproofing, low-tech but creative and effective. Such also worked with the original R* Submariner (before it became an bling brand) and Tudors, Zenith, and Ω Speedies when they still were tool watches, btw... Some top notch German dress watches still rely on acrylic.
> 
> Get yourself a $3 tube of PolyWatch (or smokers' toothpaste) and shine your authentic crystal when it gets scratched. Change it for a dime if too badly so.


Indeed it features lots of goodies yet It just makes me feel it like so fragile. I know polishing is the essential solution and I haven't got even a tiny scratch but the feeling is pushing me to try  It's my first Russian watch so maybe I will get used with the spirit in time..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



okican said:


> Indeed it features lots of goodies yet It just makes me feel it like so fragile. I know polishing is the essential solution and I haven't got even a tiny scratch but the feeling is pushing me to try  It's my first Russian watch so maybe I will get used with the spirit in time..


Fragile? Sapphire can get scratched, and broken, too. I'll choose it any time over glass, of course. But...

Back in 1978 I was offered a Tudor diver. A Bentley vs Rolls choice: same as R*Sub, but smaller, like 36 mm; acrylic glass, with cyclops date! I kept it until around 2008. It was a long time my only watch, then the daily GADA beater, never serviced and perfectly precise. So forty years of a motorcyclist's life, any time, any season. With a few times when I dropped the bike. As I wore the watch almost daily, I presume the sleeves, jacket zippers, gloves, took care of the polishing. The original bracelet (vintage, thus folded links, and that much lighter!) had much more wear and play, but working ok.
I shone the Plexiglas once, with toothpaste. This before the watch was stolen, in my own home; then I started buying watches, too many, none the real thing (now a collector I can't afford...)

Morale? Plastic-c'est chic, acrylic-c'est fantastic!


----------



## okican

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



PanKorop said:


> Fragile? Sapphire can get scratched, and broken, too. I'll choose it any time over glass, of course. But...
> 
> Back in 1978 I was offered a Tudor diver. A Bentley vs Rolls choice: same as R*Sub, but smaller, like 36 mm; acrylic glass, with cyclops date! I kept it until around 2008. It was a long time my only watch, then the daily GADA beater, never serviced and perfectly precise. So forty years of a motorcyclist's life, any time, any season. With a few times when I dropped the bike. As I wore the watch almost daily, I presume the sleeves, jacket zippers, gloves, took care of the polishing. The original bracelet (vintage, thus folded links, and that much lighter!) had much more wear and play, but working ok.
> I shone the Plexiglas once, with toothpaste. This before the watch was stolen, in my own home; then I started buying watches, too many, none the real thing (now a collector I can't afford...)
> 
> Morale? Plastic-c'est chic, acrylic-c'est fantastic!


Wow, what an adventure! Yet a bitter story for the Tudor as well... Gotta learn many things from you sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The tall domed acrylic on Vostoks is one of my favorite features. From both an aesthetic standpoint and a functional one. They don't feel cheap to me at all.


----------



## usa-60

This Vostok looks great and modern, like!


----------



## PanKorop

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/420se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-420b05s.html

Both white no date and black, both on rubber straps, are back in stock.


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



okican said:


> Just received. Overall build quality is better than my expectations apart from the weird loose crown. I would thought the watch has a problem if I didn't ask here. The strap is not a nato type, it is silicon and feels very comfy. The weight very well balanced, not a heavy watch which I am fan of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my, what a tragedy to have missed this with a white dial! I'd love to have one!


----------



## okican

shock6906 said:


> Oh my, what a tragedy to have missed this with a white dial! I'd love to have one!


No worries. It's back in stock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



shock6906 said:


> Oh my, what a tragedy to have missed this with a white dial! I'd love to have one!


? Did you read the post just before yours ? 
The watch IS available. So far, of course...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

PanKorop said:


> You might want to try one of these add-on bezels (which make more sense with a 24h hand)


Hello PanKorop, can you tell me where did you buy that bezel insert? Thank you.


----------



## ned-ludd

Andrei Mihaila said:


> can you tell me where did you buy that bezel insert?


Search for "COMPASS Style Insert Custom Steel Bezel for Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie Watch" on the bay.

(Sad to see the price has doubled since I bought mine in August 2017.)

In general, any bezel claiming to be for "Vostok Amphibian watches" will fit Komandirskies/Amphibia cases but only undercut ones fit the 420 cases without fouling the crown.















Inserts for "SEIKO 6105,7002,6309,7S26,6309,6306,7002,8000" fit these bezels too. The GMT insert in the second photo is an example.


----------



## PanKorop

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hello PanKorop, can you tell me where did you buy that bezel insert? Thank you.


on eßay, search: « seller:bandukh compass »
- without the sarge quotes, of course.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Thank you guys! I want to change the bezel on a 110 case Amphibia with sniper dial. I already changed the hands with cathedral style ones and I think a compass style bezel will complete the look.


----------



## Zany4

Was just able to get the white 420b06s. I was looking for the 960 end links and couldn’t resist. White face for a polar expedition case back is appropriate and no date keeps it clean. Happy New Year to all on both sides of the pond! May 2019 bring better international relations for us all. Let it begin with watches.


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



PanKorop said:


> ? Did you read the post just before yours ?
> The watch IS available. So far, of course...


Well I guess I gotta buy one!


----------



## bearwithwatch

ordered both in black and "white" variants. Waiting


----------



## muteferrika

very cool watch!


----------



## shock6906

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



okican said:


> Just received. Overall build quality is better than my expectations apart from the weird loose crown. I would thought the watch has a problem if I didn't ask here. The strap is not a nato type, it is silicon and feels very comfy. The weight very well balanced, not a heavy watch which I am fan of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine in a few weeks ago and I love the look of it, the size, etc. The only thing I don't like is the crown. It is the absolute cheapest and most flimsiest crown I've ever experienced. It feels like the stem is going to snap right off of it when I adjust the time. Also, it feels like there's some sort of spring resistance trying to pull it back in. Anyone have any real problems with this crown or is it holding up fairly well?


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



shock6906 said:


> I got mine in a few weeks ago and I love the look of it, the size, etc. The only thing I don't like is the crown. It is the absolute cheapest and most flimsiest crown I've ever experienced. It feels like the stem is going to snap right off of it when I adjust the time. Also, it feels like there's some sort of spring resistance trying to pull it back in. Anyone have any real problems with this crown or is it holding up fairly well?


These crowns work well since 1967, the stem is abnormally long and dngages in a sort of ball in the movement, that is the reason why it wobbles.


----------



## PanKorop

*Re: Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*



shock6906 said:


> I got mine in a few weeks ago and I love the look of it, the size, etc. The only thing I don't like is the crown. It is the absolute cheapest and most flimsiest crown I've ever experienced. It feels like the stem is going to snap right off of it when I adjust the time. Also, it feels like there's some sort of spring resistance trying to pull it back in. Anyone have any real problems with this crown or is it holding up fairly well?


It is a construction originality. An astute one, too. Just like the back which doesn't screw in and just sits on a big gasket instead of twisting/shearing it. Or the acrylic "crystal" which is part of the water-resistance (as in the original Oystercases...). Search here-around or the Net for Vostok Amphibia construction.

Complaining about it is like buying a Porsche, then crying "hey, there's no motor under the hood!".


----------



## Dutch7_39

Afka said:


> *Vostok Amphibian SE 420454S - bang for the buck (AWW 50)*
> 
> View attachment 9378122
> 
> (stock picture)
> 
> *Specifications
> 
> Name*: Vostok Amphibian SE 420545S
> *Movement*: automatic Vostok 2431, 32 jewels, 19.800 bph, 31h power reserve
> *Time display*: 24 hour (12 on top), minute, sweep seconds
> *Date*: date at 3
> *Case*: all stainless steel with screw on back
> *Size*: 39 mm diameter without crown, 43 mm with crown, 46 mm lug to lug
> *Height*: 15 mm
> *Face*: matt black dial with white hour numbers and markers
> *Text on dial*: [Vostok logo] - Антимагнитные - 32 Камней - Автоподзавод - 200M [Vostok - Antimagnetic - 32 jewels - Automatic - 200M]
> *Text on back*: Чистопольский Часовой Завод - Амфибия - Специальная Серия [Chistopol Watch Factory - Amphibian - Special Edition]
> *Hands and markers*: luminous nickel hands and hour indexes
> *Water-resistance*: 20 ATM (200 m) water protected
> *Crown*: signed main crown at 3
> *Crystal*: domed acrylic crystal
> *Lug*: 18 mm
> *Bracelet*: silicon strap with clasp
> 
> *Foreword*
> 
> When I first saw this Amphibian mentioned in WUS - 24h automatic antimagnetic diver watch for USD 110 !!! - it was clear to me that I have to buy one. Buying an Amphibian SE is straightforward - go to Vostok dealer Meranom online shop and get it.
> 
> Let me explain, that Amphibian SE means Special Edition, watches exclusively designed and ordered by Meranom and you can get them *only* in Meranom store. The differences between ordinary Amphibian and Amphibian SE is nicely summarized by ben_m.
> 
> I paid in August 27, watch was delivered in local post office September 12. Two weeks lead time is good for registered Russian post.
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> Today, September 16, I'm still wearing this watch, and that is meaning a lot.
> 
> Case
> This watch is offered by Meranom in two versions - with case 420 (SE 420545S) and case 670 (SE 670545S).
> 
> Case 420 is standard Amphibian case. The lug to lug distance is 46 mm and 420 is more suitable for smaller wrists. That's why I ordered for myself a 420 model and I'm very satisfied. The case is smaller and almost all you can see are dial and bezel. To be honest, all Amphibian cases are quite simple with basic treatment and there is nothing special to expose (it is a 100 EUR watch, remember).
> 
> Other case, model 670, is initiated by Meranom and especially in Russian watch forum many people were interested in this reincarnated octahedron case.
> 
> Amphibia 670SE vs. 470 comparison
> 
> For me 670 case has too large lugs which makes the watch a little bit disharmonious.
> 
> One advantage of 670 for many people is that it has 20mm lugs, 420 has only 18mm.
> 
> All Amphibian cases are diver cases and in some sense similar to vintage compressor watch cases.
> 
> Amfibia - Wikipedia
> 
> Amphibian is not a big watch, diameter 39 mm, but surprisingly thick. See below a picture.
> 
> The watch is antimagnetic. Under case back is installed antimagnetic shield.
> 
> Dial and bezel.
> The dial is not a piece of art or something special. But the combination of matt black dial and (not so nice for me) Amphibian hands is very efficient. Legibility is absolute top class. Eighter day or night, you always know what time is it.
> Date window is at 3. Setting the date and hand winding - the watch is automatic, but you can also hand wind it - is a little bit clumsy, as it always is with Vostoks. To set a date you have to move hour hand back and forth between 12 and 10 (actually 24 and 20 J )
> 
> Screw down crown isn't a standard Amphibian, but special signed stainless steel crown.
> 
> In Russian forum forum.watch.ru I read that one typical flaw with this watch is misaligned hands. My is OK.
> 
> Stainless steel Meranom bezel with anodized aluminium insert looks surprisingly good! I don't know why, but especially many Vostok bezels are not my taste (to be honest they are looking terrific).
> Black silicon strap is good for wrists 175 - 225 mm. Of course you can order other straps, leather or stainless steel.
> 
> *Afterword*
> 
> My first thought was, that that this extraordinary Vostok Amphibian is todays 24h watch with best price-performance ratio. And that's true. I would say that everything in this watch is an extraordinary example of efficiency. This is typical for traditional Russian watch industry, where main requirements for a watch were utility, reliability, maintainability, cost efficiency.
> 
> There is only one reason I can imagine for a 24h watch collector to NOT buy this watch - "this watch is too cheap for me".
> 
> *Interview*
> 
> Mr. Dmitry Buyalov, co-owner of Meranom, was so nice and answered to my questions.
> 
> _- How you would describe a difference between standard and SE Amphibian
> watches?_
> 
> The differences are:
> Better dial with luminous numerals, better hands, bezels made of stainless steel, crown made of machined stainless steel. Better bracelet and straps.
> 
> _- I suppose, that this 24h diver watch is your idea (BTW. You can't find 24h divers at any other watch manufacturer!). Maybe you can comment this._
> 
> I like Amphibian design and my idea was to keep all the technical details and add extra feature like 24H display.
> I know that normally 24H watch is considered like the cosmonaut ones, but I thought of Polar explorers.
> I suppose that robust Amphibia with 24H display fit them perfect.
> 
> _- Are you satisfied with first responses and commercial results?_
> 
> Frankly speaking I was surprised that there was such interest for this watch, although I think it's too early to count we sold not much.
> 
> _- Can you comment, how many 420545 and 670545 you plan to produce?_
> 
> They are still in production. It is around 100 pcs. per case.
> There will be few dozen more in stock in next weeks.
> 
> _- Are any 24h successors in plan?_
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 9377978
> View attachment 9377994
> View attachment 9378002
> View attachment 9378018
> View attachment 9378026
> View attachment 9378034
> View attachment 9378042
> 
> 
> Plus some pictures from Meranom/Vostok
> 
> View attachment 9378050
> View attachment 9378066
> View attachment 9378090


----------



## TOPAZ

wrong forum - not a 24h watch


----------



## Dutch7_39

TOPAZ said:


> wrong forum - not a 24h watch


This site is pissing me off. You make one mistake and it erases your whole post. Why?


----------



## TOPAZ

Dutch7_39 said:


> This site is pissing me off. You make one mistake and it erases your whole post. Why?


All right - then find another site asap ...


----------

